# Husband needs to talk



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

How do you get your husband to see a counselor. My H is showing lots of signs of depression and really doesn't talk to anyone. I'm willing to go see a counselor together to work on us, but I feel he needs to get to the bottom of some of his own problems/feelings. I've dealt with depression all my life and know the signs, but I'm struggling with getting him to talk to someone. When do I say enough and talk to his dad or someone about this. The only person he is very close to is his dad, but he says they don't talk about things like this. He doesn't talk to me either. Advice?


----------



## manilikefuff (Nov 17, 2010)

Why dont you arrange a counceling meeting for yourself and tell him you dont want to go on your own and when you get there, Dont edge towards pushing him into the session, He may just start to notice he needs a little help when you start talking and join in?


----------



## angela85 (Jan 2, 2011)

Manilikefuff is right make reasons for him to go even he wont talk at least you talk to the counsellor and made him listen.. Probably the counsellor might find ways for him to interact.


----------

